# Outcomes Remote Coding positions



## gentrta1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Requesting some input and opinions on the company Outcomes, Inc. as I am in the process of securing part time remote coding with them. 
Please share the good,bad and the ugly! 

Thank you!
Tamara


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Nov 17, 2009)

Sent you a private msg.


----------



## eadun2000 (Nov 18, 2009)

if you want charts with 100+ dos in them and get paid only $5.00 to do them go for it... otherwise you are not going to make anything.  Outcomes sucks.


----------



## msmorrison603 (Nov 18, 2009)

I would also be interested in hearing what people have to say about Outcomes. Thanks.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Nov 18, 2009)

I have been fortunate with Outcomes. Granted I do not recommend them for full time employment as there is quite a bit of work and not the highest of pay. But I have a full time remote position and took on Outcomes for some extra holiday cash.    My charts have been a max of 5 DOS... I am sure I will encounter some larger ones but I knew what I was getting into when I started with them. You will also encouter down time during projects that can last over a month or so..  As of now I have had nothing but a positive experience.

Best of luck!


----------



## mpl5btx (Dec 7, 2009)

*Outcomes*

I have been working for Outcomes for 4 weeks and so far I like it. So far I havn't received any charts with more than 8 DOS.  I know someone who has worked with them for a couple of years and she has expericened receiving charts with 70+ pages. The work is pretty easy since you only code diagnoses.  They pay $5 for outpatient charts and $8 for inpatient charts.


----------



## pscott (Dec 8, 2009)

*Outcomes*

What do you need to have to get started with them? Do
you use an encoder, or books? What type of home equipment do
you need i.e. fax?
Thanks!


----------



## CJTURNER (Dec 8, 2009)

How do i apply with them do you have there web address?


----------



## pscott (Dec 9, 2009)

How do I contact them?
Thanks!


----------



## plajen (Dec 12, 2009)

How do you apply for a position with them?  I just got my hours cut for the remote place i work for now.

Jenny


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Dec 12, 2009)

http://www.outcomesinc.com


----------



## njwanucha (Dec 12, 2009)

Does anybody know of resources that may either assist with resume writing or have any examples? I am a CPC-A, have completed an externship in auditing and radiology, but never having written a coding resume, am not sure how to word my experience so far.  Thanks for any help or advice you can offer.


----------

